# How many hours to rough in a 1,200 square foot home



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Airrace said:


> How many hours does it take to rough in a 2 story 1,200 square foot home. It is 2 X4 walls with your typical six 20 amp circuits in the kitchen, a 50 amp circuit for the oven and a 30 amp circuit for the dryer and a 20 amp circuit for the washer. two bathrooms with their own 20 amp circuit. Also have TV and telephone outlets in the 4 bedrooms. 200 amp main panel service underground.



Six 20A circuits in the kitchen...:blink:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Airrace said:


> How many hours does it take to rough in a 2 story 1,200 square foot home.


WHY doe sit matter to you how long it takes someone else???
How long does it take you?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

30 man hrs for the rough in and the service.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> Six 20A circuits in the kitchen...:blink:


 
That's normally close if you uhave 2 SABC, 1 micro, i fridge, 1 DW and 1 disposal


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> 30 man hrs for the rough in and the service.


But add an hour for permit 2 for inspection (they are always late)
2 for stock gathering etc.

40 (man hrs) is fair and gives a little fluff- also depends if there are recessed lights.
that adds time, for lay out and then the HO will want them tweaked after they are in.

don't short your self on the finish. Fixtures take longer than you think-assembly etc.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That's normally close if you uhave 2 SABC, 1 micro, i fridge, 1 DW and 1 disposal



:no:

He said 1200 Sq Ft that gets code minimum. Three 20 Amp is all you get.....:laughing:

I saw a sub zero yesterday that pulled 2.1 amps.......on a dedicated 20 amp circuit.....


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

leland said:


> But add an hour for permit 2 for inspection (they are always late)
> 2 for stock gathering etc.
> 
> 40 (man hrs) is fair and gives a little fluff- also depends if there are recessed lights.
> ...


 
I agree, and my price was for no cans code minimum


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Multiply hours by 1.4 if the job site is messy.

Another multiplier is 1.6 if the tinner and turdherder at in there as well.

Multiply again by 2.5 if the HOs can't make up their minds.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

In my prime my wife and I would do a 1200 sq. ft house- 2 stories- in 10 hours with the panel. Things have changed a bit-- do you have to install the smokes, doorbell, etc. A lot depends on what the unit requires. One light per room, fans, switched receptacles-- it makes a difference. Then there is telephone, cable etc???


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm in no rush to wire a house.. it takes as long as it takes and not a minute more.. 

Some guys want to stand on a spackle bucket and pound their chest about how fast they are..

Sorry.. but I'm not impressed.. go find someone who is.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

B4T said:


> I'm in no rush to wire a house.. it takes as long as it takes and not a minute more..
> 
> Some guys want to stand on a spackle bucket and pound their chest about how fast they are..
> 
> Sorry.. but I'm not impressed.. go find someone who is.. :thumbsup:


And those that pound their chest wake up one day and are 40...they look back at how they burned themselves out for chit wages 

I am a proponet at bidding it by industry standards, and if you get a job and get it done quicker you can stand on the bucket and pound your chest as you made some extra $$


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Hairbone said:


> And those that pound their chest wake up one day and are 40...they look back at how they burned themselves out for chit wages
> 
> I am a proponet at bidding it by industry standards, and if you get a job and get *it done quicker *you can stand on the bucket and pound your chest as you made some extra $$


Quicker than what.. :blink::blink:

Just do the job as any other job and move on.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*numbers are off*



480sparky said:


> Multiply hours by 1.4 if the job site is messy.
> 
> Another multiplier is 1.6 if the tinner and turdherder at in there as well.
> 
> Multiply again by 2.5 if the HOs can't make up their minds.


your factors are off

1.0x 3rd Shift no one there empty Lot's of Red Bull

2.0x Messy Job Site w/lots of other people

3.0x If above applies plus owner can't make up mind


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That's normally close if you uhave 2 SABC, 1 micro, i fridge, 1 DW and 1 disposal


Close? 2 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 = 6


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Close? 2 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 = 6


 

What's ABO?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Close? 2 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 = 6



Incorrect. 2 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 = Kentucky Bluegrass.

If you wanted the sum to be six, you needed to add Ford Motor Company to the Indian Ocean.

Remember who you're dealing with...... the ET forum :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Multiply hours by 1.4 if the job site is messy.
> 
> Another multiplier is 1.6 if the tinner and turdherder at in there as well.
> 
> Multiply again by 2.5 if the HOs can't make up their minds.


Or like to stop by !! Easy to say- "just work thru them'..
But reality- you get sucked in coz ya hope they will call down the road.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Bulldog1 said:


> Six 20A circuits in the kitchen...:blink:





mcclary's electrical said:


> That's normally close if you uhave 2 SABC, 1 micro, i fridge, 1 DW and 1 disposal


I only counted 2 in that list :thumbup:


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

I'd say 24 to 30. 1200 sqft isn't very big especially if it's 2 stories. That eliminates a lot of long runs. I've noticed one of the most under appreciated aspects of a resi job is the make up of the soil. You can easily turn a 5 minute job into a 2 hour job if you go from grounding rods to plates.

On a side note is it common to run 12 awg to micro, dw/disp etc?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

If you have the bid. IE: You know the guy then give him a fair number that you legitamently work up. If they are just fishing for numbers they will find someone who will practically do it for free. Good practice doing the bidding. Put a fair price on it and see what happens.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

B4T said:


> I'm in no rush to wire a house.. it takes as long as it takes and not a minute more..
> 
> Some guys want to stand on a spackle bucket and pound their chest about how fast they are..
> 
> Sorry.. but I'm not impressed.. go find someone who is.. :thumbsup:



I'm in no rush as well- Too old- However, There is a closing date,the builder wants to push you. I want to push the builder.

I have had just a few plumbers mad at me, Coz they were behind,and I was not (on rough)

Simple. NMFP- :whistling2: Extras and all, Electricians have a history of being last out. Well YA! We are always waiting on some one else!

I got crap from the builder on the last one- Don't device 'till after paint.
Makes sense- until the closing is 3 days away and I have 2.5 days of finish.

Why should I be there all night coz PUKE FACE is slow? 

AAAAAGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGG

Boy venting feels good! :thumbsup:


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

Back in the day me and a helper 8 hrs including service for a trac house.


----------



## spdone (Dec 13, 2009)

Me and my wife consistently do it in 4 minutes. Chest beating to clean-up, sometimes more chest beating!:thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

electures said:


> Back in the day me and a helper 8 hrs including service for a trac house.


 
I had an 1200 sq ft, code minimum house to wire last year. I showed up there on a Saturday to rough it in. The plumber (who is a friend of mine) was there too. As I was getting setup, he said, Can I help you today? I don't feel like doing plumbing today, and I'd like to learn how to wire a house. Well, SURE you can help me. 10.5 hrs later, we were completely done, service and all. And that was with a green plumbers help.


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I had an 1200 sq ft, code minimum house to wire last year. I showed up there on a Saturday to rough it in. The plumber (who is a friend of mine) was there too. As I was getting setup, he said, Can I help you today? I don't feel like doing plumbing today, and I'd like to learn how to wire a house. Well, SURE you can help me. 10.5 hrs later, we were completely done, service and all. And that was with a green plumbers help.


I'm talking back in the late 70's early 80's before a lot of this extra b/s was added to the code. Did't mean to sound boastful. Obviously it would take longer today.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I had an 1200 sq ft, code minimum house to wire last year. I showed up there on a Saturday to rough it in. The plumber (who is a friend of mine) was there too. As I was getting setup, he said, Can I help you today? I don't feel like doing plumbing today, and I'd like to learn how to wire a house. Well, SURE you can help me. 10.5 hrs later, we were completely done, service and all. And that was with a green plumbers help.


Mclery, I like you but I am calling total bul**** on this one.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Mclery, I like you but I am calling total bul**** on this one.


 
It's the truth dude. I wouldn't BS you


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

really need more info...there are lots of extras that can eat up time... Cans, doorbell, phone cable, basement, outside stuff, garage, .... Just dont do what a lot of guys do, Convince yourself that you can do it in two weeks total and realize its gonna take you three. Seeing that your in Santa Rosa California im gonna assume that there is a lot of cheaper labor around...Good luck..


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That's normally close if you uhave 2 SABC, 1 micro, i fridge, 1 DW and 1 disposal


Just curious, why a separate circuit for DW and disposal, why not combine?


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

do a lot of you run a separate circuit to reefers?


----------



## EIR (Sep 16, 2011)

1200ft with smokes, doorbell, garage opener, phones & tv"s,2 bath vents, 6 cans complete rough in 12 hrs,panel switches and receps spliced.8 hours on trim out.thats with 2 jman been wrking together for 10 years goes smooth


----------



## davew (Feb 25, 2012)

tufts46argled said:


> Just curious, why a separate circuit for DW and disposal, why not combine?


IIRC -> 210.23 (a)2
Fixed equipment loads, etc.

When doing new install I usually run a dedicated 12/3, black for the DW, red for the Disposal.


----------



## OKelectric (Mar 6, 2012)

EIR said:


> 1200ft with smokes, doorbell, garage opener, phones & tv"s,2 bath vents, 6 cans complete rough in 12 hrs,panel switches and receps spliced.8 hours on trim out.thats with 2 jman been wrking together for 10 years goes smooth


I would say that is about right....


However the older I get "The better I was.....:laughing:


----------

